# What's Your Favorite Camp/Backpacking Recipe?



## ianscampbell (Jul 5, 2016)

There are a lot of fantastic recipes you can find on the web or in cookbooks if you need some inspiration for your camp kitchen but I've found the best ones come from forums like this. What's your favorite backpacking recipe?

http://www.lovethebackcountry.com/5-recipes-people-call-outdoors-home/


----------



## ljch1210 (May 5, 2017)

i found this post :http://www.listoutdoor.com/10-best-portable-gas-grill-review-2017-buyers-guide/   that about Portable Gas Grill


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 17, 2017)

A great snack on the trail that I have put together is to make some "peanut butter balls". Basically just toast some rolled oats, take a spoonful of peanutbutter and roll it in the oats, and then freeze them. I have also added chocolate chips, nuts, and/or raisins to the peanutbutter before rolling it in oats. The only issue is if its quite hot out, they will get a bit melty after the first day. 

One of my favorite car camping (maybe you could backpack it if you got creative) recipes would be Hobo stew. Crushed tomatoes, beef broth, onions, peppers, garlic, ground beef, and egg noodles. Ground beef browned, then the vegies thrown in and browned, followed by the liquids and simmered for a good bit to mix the flavors. Great hearty meal on a cool night and super easy to make with any fire or stove.

Second favorite is tinfoil surprise (goes by many other names). Basically take the same ingredients from hobo stew minus the liquid and pasta, add potatoes, wrap in tin foil, and throw it in a fire. This one definitely requires a sizeable fire since you want to be cooking on nice coals to heat it evenly.


----------



## kiliman (May 21, 2017)

Although not exactly a recipe as such, my favourite snail track has got to be Indian style _'bhuja mix'_.  Mixed with a few handfuls of dried fruits and some extra nuts to bulk it out, it's a winner every time.


----------



## gorge83 (Oct 19, 2017)

Not a recipe but I always bring Peanut butter Clif bars and beef jerky.


----------



## David Lyncher (Feb 4, 2021)

SanyokMalekula said:


> I have a best repice ever, i'm just a start to packing in 1-2 hours before i need to live my home. Always working nice


spammer


----------

